# Feeding Instructions?



## mhenkes (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello, 

I am new to the boards (so please be nice). I have been reading and researching here and at dog food websites. I will be getting a new Eng. Lab in about 3 weeks, so I made a decision on my top 5 foods. To be honest I think I will just put names in a hat... Wellness LBP, Solid Gold LBP, Fromm LBP, and Innova LBP. I will keep Orijen LBP out for cost reasons however, if some thing comes up I will go there. 

Here is my main question. _Looking at the feeding instructions at each website they are all different and range from 1-2 cups each. Should I start at the low side of the range or below? Some research and postings on forums suggest that I may not even want to feed the low end._ 

He is not going to be a sled dog :smile: He is going to be a normally active family pet. Playing in the yard and going out for a jog with me a few days a week. 

I ask for this information for one reason. Long ago in high school my family almost lost a Lab on IAMS and my parents refused to change his food. He didn't make it to 10 and I don't want to make the same mistake. 

How do you feel about my ideas on food?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I would say you could do worse...much worse. I would go with either Wellness or Fromm. Also, if I were you I would probably start out on the lower end of the feeding scale. Most dog foods say to feed WAY more than what is needed for a normally active dog. Just use common sense and if you start to see ribs, slightly increase the food. Puppies are like teenagers...they go from being overweight to underweight to just down right awkward looking all within a matter of a month. That's normal...IMHO you're better off underfeeding a little bit rather than overfeeding. :smile:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

All the foods you listed are good. I like fromm best. It's made in it's own family owned factory;0)

Also I agree, do not go from the feeding chart in back of the bag. It always overkill. You want to keep your dog lean. Better skinny than over weight, especially a LBP. Who care if people say your puppy looks skinny:wink: 

Here's an old thread that list grain free foods for LBP's. Nutrisca and TOTW should be in your price range.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/5794-grain-free-formulas-lbp.html


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree all are good foods. Personally though for a large breed pup I'd skip puppy food all together and just feed an adult food or an all life stages food instead. I would also feed on the lower end. If I fed my dogs what was recommended for them on the bag they'd be severely obese and they're pretty active.

Also just remember your pup shouldn't be going on structured jogs (as a large breed) until around 18 months old. Be careful skeletal wise.

Good luck!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

BoxerMommie said:


> I agree all are good foods. Personally though for a large breed pup I'd skip puppy food all together and just feed an adult food or an all life stages food instead. I would also feed on the lower end. If I fed my dogs what was recommended for them on the bag they'd be severely obese and they're pretty active.
> 
> Also just remember your pup shouldn't be going on structured jogs (as a large breed) until around 18 months old. Be careful skeletal wise.
> 
> Good luck!


TOTW sierra formula fits that bill. It's an all life stages formula, has the right calcium/phosphorous levels for a LBP, and is a reasonable price. 

I also agree not to do to much exercise until there done growing. You can start out with short exercise times and gradually increase them until there fully grown.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Not sure I have too much to add. You are on the right track by starting out with good food. Use the charts as a _very_ loose guideline. Looking at his shape and build are a better way to gauge his food intake. I think the amount of poop is also a good indication of how much food he should be getting. If it seems as though he's a "poop" machine chances are he's probably getting too much food and you need to back the amount down. 
I also agree that you need to be careful with the exercise. Puppy play is one thing; but be careful with the jogging not only because of skeletal reasons but their pads are not "tough" enough to withstand long periods (of walking or jogging) on asphalt and concrete.


----------



## mhenkes (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your comments. I get the exercise/ jogging comments. I was thinking he would be ok at 1 year but 18 months is a good idea. One more question


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my pup came home at 9 weeks old. i fed him one cup
in the am, one cup at noon and one cup in the pm. he had
snacks throughout the day. i never fed my pup puppy food.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> my pup came home at 9 weeks old. i fed him one cup
> in the am, one cup at noon and one cup in the pm. he had
> snacks throughout the day. i never fed my pup puppy food.


IMHO this is too much food for a puppy: 3 cups of food & snacks.
When you choose a high quality food you need to feed the dog less. Check the feeding guidelines on the side of the bag. However, please note that they are GUIDELINES, and your dog may need more or less depending on h/h activity level.

Also, be careful about how many & what type of snacks you are giving your puppy as this can also contribute to pet obesity.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i did feed high quality food and snacks. my dog is 3.5 yrs. old and i still feed him high quality food and snacks. do you think feedind a 9 week old pup needs
less than 3 cups a day? his snacks were fresh chicken, a piece of fruit,
natural dog treats, fish, table scraps, yogurt (100% organic), etc. when i fed him treats it was tiny pieces. guige lines are general reference. once
you start to feed your dog you'll figure out what workd best with keeping your dog healthy. my dog is now 3.5 yrs old. now he gets 2 cups a day. one cup in the am and one cup in the pm. he still gets snacks. i think what a pup/dog should eat depends on the dog. i use what's on the bag as a guide
line. i'm not sure why you think 3 cups of food a day is to much for a puppy. 



SubMariner said:


> IMHO this is too much food for a puppy: 3 cups of food & snacks.
> When you choose a high quality food you need to feed the dog less. Check the feeding guidelines on the side of the bag. However, please note that they are GUIDELINES, and your dog may need more or less depending on h/h activity level.
> 
> Also, be careful about how many & what type of snacks you are giving your puppy as this can also contribute to pet obesity.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats on the new puppy! I fed kibble before switching to raw. I never paid attention to the guidelines on the bag - I let her eat her fill 3 times per day. She never over-ate, she never got fat, and after a few days, I could estimate accurately how much to give her.

As for which kibble to feed, my pup did best on Fromm's LBP - even better than on Acana or Orijen. All of the brands you list are high quality. Sticking to the low calcium foods listed on the link that Cast shared, and not running with your dog until he's full grown, will help avoid bone and joint problems.


----------

